# PTSB Mortgage Rate



## humphreyb (18 Nov 2008)

I am on a tracker with permanent tsb and have received no rate cuts at all. The first .5% cut being in October 8th. So thats *2 full payments (Mortgage comes out 15th of month)* not including the cut. Also there was a further cut aswell and nothing.

Their website states the .5% cut is affective in Dec 5th but what about the other .5% cut. 

Also as i am on a tracker i would expect the cuts to be refltected immediately -- i know increases were affective immediately.


----------



## sulo (18 Nov 2008)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=96606


----------



## humphreyb (18 Nov 2008)

thanks sulo that post explains everything.

Mods apologises for not searching before posting. Please close\delete


----------

